

The Bitcloud Protocol - jay_neyer
https://github.com/wetube/bitcloud/blob/master/Bitcloud%20Nontechnical%20White%20Paper.md

======
kordless
Great seeing others thinking of these opportunities. I put up what I'm working
on today as well:
[https://gist.github.com/kordless/8461482](https://gist.github.com/kordless/8461482)

